# Lake Oahe Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished Oahe this weekend with Maverick and DeltaBoy. Live bait rigged in the shallows with crawlers/minnows and picked up a few. I think we caught 11 and kept 6 eating walleyes in the teens. Pretty quiet out there in comparison to Sakakawea and the weather was great. A couple decent catfish on light tackle is always interesting as well.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

The Pollock ice tourney was last weekend. 1st place was 19.? with 7 fish. Teh weights were better than the summer weights. The fish being caught are all very healty fish. Most are catching too many over the 20" slot.


----------

